# Screensaver nur auf einem monitor anzeigen



## pm-networx (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein problem mit einem screensaver. und zwar hab ich einen pc mit 2 monitoren angeschlossen und möchte das mein screensaver nur auf einem der beiden monitore angezeigt wird.

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? kennt sich damit jemand aus?

wäre super, wenn mir jemand einen tipp oder einen link geben könnte!!


vielen dank im vorraus

tame


----------



## fluessig (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo pm-networx,

willkommen auf tutorials.de. Kleiner Wehmutstropfen vorweg: Lies dir bitte unsere Netiquette durch - besonders bezüglich der Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Danke.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das mit dem Bildschirmschoner so nicht klappen kann. Der Bildschirmschoner hat neben dem grafischen Spielereien ja auch noch den Zweck, dass dein Rechner automatisch gesperrt wird - eine Sache die mit deinem Wunsch nicht durchsetzbar wäre, ausserdem würde sich der Bildschirmschoner ja beenden, sowie du die Maus auf dem zweiten Monitor benutzt.

Allerdings hatte ich auch schon einen ähnlichen Wunsch wie du - ich wollte dass einer meiner Bildschirme schwarz wird wenn ich Videos schaue, ohne dass ich ihn dafür extra ausschalten muss. Ich hab mir dazu ein Programm geschrieben, dass einfach nur eine schwarze Fläche in einem maximierten Fenster ohne Rahmen anzeigt. Das erfüllt genau meinen Zweck, nur das beenden des Programms könnte komfortabler sein (man muss es halt zur aktiven Anwendung machen und mit Alt+F4 oder ähnlichem beenden). 

Willst du allerdings einen bestimmten Bildschirmschoner haben, kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen. Beschreib doch einfach, wozu den Bildschirmschoner genau haben möchtest, vielleicht kann man dir dann doch noch helfen.

fluessig

Edit: Es wäre natürlich auch noch hilfreich zu wissen, welches Betriebssystem du benutzt - der Thread wäre dann im entsprechenden Unterforum besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Maik (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi,


fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Es wäre natürlich auch noch hilfreich zu wissen, welches Betriebssystem du benutzt - der Thread wäre dann im entsprechenden Unterforum besser aufgehoben.


bis zur Klärung dieser Frage wird das Thema erstmal aus der "Creative Lounge" heraus im "Microsoft Windows"-Forum untergebracht.


----------



## fluessig (12. Oktober 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> bis zur Klärung dieser Frage wird das Thema erstmal aus der "Creative Lounge" heraus im "Microsoft Windows"-Forum untergebracht.


Die Statistik spricht dafür, aber ein Funken Hoffnung steckt doch in jedem Linux Sympathisant


----------

